
Asciidots Is the Coolest-Looking Programming Language - ozdave
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a33dvb/asciidots-is-the-coolest-looking-programming-language
======
daly
For a really cool syntax check out hello world written in the Whitespace
language: [http://daly.axiom-developer.org/hello.w](http://daly.axiom-
developer.org/hello.w)

No, it's not a blank page. It's a page of spaces, tabs, and newlines but it
compiles and runs.

Now you can publish all of your source code in Whitespace.

